# Arkansas Goat Producers Spring QUAD Show May 2-4



## meshale (Jan 22, 2008)

The Arkansas Goat Producers are hosting an ADGA sanctioned QUAD show on May 2, 3 and 4, 2008. Yes, four shows of Junior does and Senior Does. Junior and Senior does are separately sanctioned for Alpine, LaMancha, Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian, Oberhasli, Saanen, Sable, Toggenburg and Recorded Grade. There will also be a two ring buck show held on Friday night. Bucks will be sanctioned for Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian and AOP. We have applied for Nubian and Toggenburg Specialties and have been selected to host the Nigerian Dwarf Specialty for District 5.

JUDGES: Friday (bucks) May 2nd and Saturday May 3rd: Karen Smith (Nigerian Dwarf Specialty) and Jennifer Lohman-Peterson. Sunday May 4th: AK â€œZiggyâ€ Ginest and Richard Grossman.

ENTRY PACKETS AND INFORMAION: Entry Forms and Rules may be obtained by contacting Gwyn Collins or Kim Schnitzius at (479) 331-2630, (479) 264-1061, or by e-mail at [email protected] yahoo.com. You may also download rules and entry forms from the Arkansas Goat Producers web site as they become available. That address is http://www.freewebs. com/arkansasgoat producers follow the links to the rules and entry forms.


----------

